
Crypto Sanctum attendees unknowingly ate cannabis infused catering - dtparr
https://www.wired.com/story/at-this-crypto-event-the-attendees-really-were-high/
======
dtparr
Article title is "At This Crypto Event, The Attendees Really Were High", but
that's not terribly useful, so I went with a modified version of the Wired
tweet that's more descriptive. Updates welcome.

------
pizza
Can't wait for the inevitable r/bestoflegaladvice post

